# Breeding siblings



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

Is it ok to breed two silbling Hoggys from the same clutch, and if so what would you get if one is a high red albino and the other an albino. So theres a high red gene knocking about.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Breeding siblings is not a very good idea. There is less of a chance of pairing up undesirable genes if the two snakes are first cousins or less closely related. I'd replace one of those snakes with a red albino that someone else bred.

I'm not up on hoggie mutants and cannot predict the results of that particular mating.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

touchy subject, but one instance of inbreeding should't have much or any affect from what I've read...no guarantees though! 
Unless you know a lot about genetics and what will occur when mating siblings I wouldn't do it.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

if you did decide to breed them, you'd get all albinos, some may be redder than the average albino due to one parent being high red


----------

